
I lived with depression for decades until my Asperger's diagnosis explained it - unkeen
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/nov/08/depression-asperger-s-diagnosis-tom-cutler-keep-clear
======
gothack
Bang, right in the feels, well shit that's familiar

